# Applet in HTML einbinden??



## pipeo (27. Sep 2003)

Hallo Forum,

ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit ein Applet in eine ganz normale HTMLseite einzubinden. Aber egal was ich mache, es zeigt immer Applet crashed an. Ich habe ganz normal den object tag verwendet.
Und in der NetBeans IDE funktioniert alles prima.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

pipeo


----------



## pipeo (27. Sep 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich schicke nochmal die Ausgabe meiner Konsole mit, dass macht es vielleicht etwas leichter!!


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Appletpaint (wrong name: Java/Appletpaint)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at com.opera.PluginPanel.run(PluginPanel.java:409)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Gruß

pipeo

*EDIT:* bbcode muss aktiviert sein um code tags zu verwenden


----------



## Nobody (27. Sep 2003)

in der html datei muss folgendes stehen:


```
//von [url]www.java-zoo.de[/url]
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
</head>
<body background="#FFFF00" text="#00009F" bgcolor="#FFCBC4" >
<div align="center">
  <applet code="Applet.class" width="200" height="200">
  </applet>
</div>
  </html>
```

das applet wird mittig ins fenster mit der grösse (pixel) 200*200 angezeigt. applet.class muss entsprechend deines applet namens angepasst werden und die grösse embenfalls (kann evtl auch leer gelassen werden, hab noch nicht viel mit applet gearbeitet.
die class datei muss im selben verzeichniss wie die html datei liegen


----------



## pipeo (28. Sep 2003)

Ja aber wenn ich das Applet mit dem object tag einbinde, wieso crashed dann das Applet? Liegt es am Tag, am Applet, an der VM oder am Applet Code selber? Weil in NetBeans funktioniert es einwandfrei?

Gruß

pipeo


----------



## Stefan1200 (29. Sep 2003)

Die Fehlermeldung
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Appletpaint (wrong name: Java/Appletpaint)
deutet darauf hin, das er irgendwas nicht findet. Wie hast du das denn in die HTML Datei eingebunden?


----------



## pipeo (29. Sep 2003)

```
<object classid="java:Appletpaint.class"
		codebase="../Java" codetyte="application/java-vm" width="400" height="400"></object>
```

Das ist der HTML-Tag & die Datei liegt unter D:\Java.

Gruß

pipeo


----------



## Stefan1200 (30. Sep 2003)

pipeo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <object classid="java:Appletpaint.class"
> codebase="../Java" codetyte="application/java-vm" width="400" height="400"></object>
> ```



Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das diese HTML Datei in D:\ liegt, und das Applet in D:\Java?

Wenn ja, dann versuche mal das:


```
<object classid="java:Appletpaint.class"
		codebase="Java/" codetyte="application/java-vm" width="400" height="400"></object>
```

Dies müsste gehen. Ich habe den codebase verändert.


----------



## pipeo (30. Sep 2003)

ich versteh es nicht!!!!!!!!!! *grrrrrrrr*

es will immer noch nicht!!
das fenster im html dokument sagt immer: Applet crashed


Gruß

pipeo :?:


----------



## Andre (1. Okt 2003)

Hallo pipeo!

Nach den bisherigen Äusserungen zu urteilen, stellen sich folgende Fragen:

Welchen Browser verwendest Du (auch Version)?

Hast Du damit schonmal ein Applet zum laufen gebracht (z.B. das HelloWorld-Applet)?

Hast Du irgendein Schutzprogramm auf Deinem Rechner, was eventuell die Ausführung eines Applets im Browser verhindert?



Sollte es Dein erstes Applet sein, was Du erstellt, dann hilft Dir mit Sicherheit das HelloWorld Applet weiter. Das ist einfach und erklärt die Grundlegenden Schritte. Tutorials findest Du dazu massenhaft im Netz. Einfach mal googlen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir damit schonmal die richtige Richtung weisen.


----------



## pipeo (1. Okt 2003)

danke für den tipp

also ich verwende opera als browser!

und ich hab auch schon applets gehabt die funktionieren...

ich weiß echt nicht wo ich noch ansetzen kann!!!

gruß

pipeo


----------



## pipeo (1. Okt 2003)

@ andre

auf deinen tipp hin hab ich's einfach mal im ie ausprobiert; ohne erfolg
;(

gruß

pipeo


----------



## Andre (7. Okt 2003)

Hallo Pipeo,

nach dem langen Wochenende kann ich mich wieder Deiner Frage zuwenden.

Ich habe mir nochmal Deine geposteten Quelltexte angesehen. Aufgefallen ist mir die Schreibweise von codetyte statt codetype. Möglicherweise liegt da schon ein Fehler vor. Mir ist zumindest nur die Schreibweise codetype bekannt.

Ansonsten kannst Du hier (http://www.html-world.de/program/html_23.htm) die beiden Möglichkeiten zum Einbinden von Applets in HTML-Files nachlesen. 

Mich würde noch interessieren, wo Deine HTML-Datei liegt und ob Du es schon probiert hast, wenn HTML-File und Applet im selben Ordner liegen. 

André


----------



## pipeo (7. Okt 2003)

ja das hab ich auch schon probiert, ohne erfolg!

Das mit dem codetype probier ich gleich mal aus.

Gruß

pipeo


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Okt 2003)

pipeo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke für den tipp
> 
> also ich verwende opera als browser!
> 
> ...




Welche Opera Version hast du?
Welche Java RE Version verwendest du?

Falls du noch Opera 7.11 verwendest und kürzlich Java RE 1.4.2 installiert hast, lese mal bitte auf meiner Homepage die FAQ Sektion: http://www.stefan1200.de/faq.html


----------



## pipeo (11. Okt 2003)

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Tipps!!
Habs jetzt endlich hinbekommen, war nur ein Bezeichnungsproblem im Applet selber, also eigentlich ganz trivial!

Also vielen Dank noch mal

Gruß

pipeo


----------

